# 7-day clock mock-up



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is the first attempt at the 7-day clock, this is the mock-up for the real thing ,this one is made of a cedar stud.

what do you think? is the face OK? color OK? is there too much white around the face? Does the black hand look too clunky? Should it be a different color hand?

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur retired...
the clock must be a gift... eh...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb; it's _all_ personal taste...no right or wrong. Having said that, I like the white...it adds some clean emphasis to the neutral colours.
Another colour you could try (on a scrap piece!) would be a fairly deep Burgundy. Sort of a Tuscany look, with the beige face.
But yeh, can I order one?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think the design is great, I might personally use a little skinnier pointer.

Love the seven sided design


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Herb
Looks good,
Like Dan says personal taste.
( I think the black hand bothers you and does draw your eye to it) you try different color or style


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, personal choice. I wouldn't ask, I'd just sit and look at it, and think, until I came up with something I liked. But, that's me.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I agree with the above, it's personal taste. That looks great as is, even if it's a mock up. Wish my mock ups looked like that :frown:

The pointer is a tad wide, it sort of blocks out the days.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It just occurred to me, I don't _need_ a pointer; I'm retired!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Unusual for Herb to be undecided. I think you must have serious doubts to ask this bunch for advice.

But it depends where its going to hang. If its indoors then it will need to match (or contrast) the decor.
Personally, (as if your gonna take my advice, but hey) I would make the hand slightly thinner and also the days bolder. And your not going to like this one, but I dont like the single knot. If there were more then it would be fine, but as its just the one , to me thats a defect that draws my eye.

see, thats what you get for askin'


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"... but I dont like the single knot."
-Bob
You mean that doohicky at Sunday?
I think that's a fishing fly(?). Only important if you aren't retired...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Dan, no, the knot in the wood at thursday.

If there were knots on other pieces of wood randomly spread like on a normal pine board, it would be fine, but as there are 6 absolutely perfect pieces, my eye was instantly pulled to that piece of wood, even before i looked at the hand. To me, that knot swamps the otherwise beautiful workmanship.
Over the years I have discovered I look at objects in an inward spiral direction. Start at the top, go round clockwise and end up in the middle. If nothing jumps out and distracts me, then I look at the whole picture.
I told you I was weird, didnt I?


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Herb,

I saw a similar clock at a friends house two weeks ago. My wife said I had to build one. I like your design, but in my opinion the clock hands are too dominate. Is the days of the week something you printed or purchased?

Frank


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wouldn't change a thing. Nice!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mock-up be damned, that's the real deal, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

sunnybob said:


> Unusual for Herb to be undecided. I think you must have serious doubts to ask this bunch for advice.
> 
> But it depends where its going to hang. If its indoors then it will need to match (or contrast) the decor.
> Personally, (as if your gonna take my advice, but hey) I would make the hand slightly thinner and also the days bolder. And your not going to like this one, but I dont like the single knot. If there were more then it would be fine, but as its just the one , to me thats a defect that draws my eye.
> ...


About the knot - exactly what I thought at first glance. But then, you say it is a mock-up.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks fellas for all the good ideas and you hit my concerns on the head about the hand being a thumb.

I didn't like the hand after I made the clock, will improve that on future clocks.

The Knot looked solid and unobtrusive when I cut it out, but after I glued it up and was routing the out side profile ,it blew out on me. Rather than starting over and being as it was a mock -up, I filled it with wood putty and kept on going. The future clocks will have better wood.

I printed out the face myself on 8 1/2 X 11"PSA Label paper. It was drawn up by my cousin to my specifications. That is as large as I could print on letter sized paper. I can shrink the outside radius of the frame a tad to narrow the white margin.

The white background is white melamine coated tempered Masonite from Lowes. It doesn't show in the picture, but the 1/16" clear acrylic lens on the front ,I also got at Lowes.

The movement I bought on E-bay and comes with the hand included. it was hard to visualize the size of the hand before I got it. there were others with slim straight hands ,but they lacked character. Will improve on that though.



I used the MiterSet Jig to set up the table saw miter gauge to cut the angles, that was the easiest part of the project.



Stick,Why a 7-day clock? I am always a day early or a day late for appointments, Never can remember what day of the week it is. But these will be Christmas presents this year.

The little "bug" is my mark I put on all my work.


Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb; any Copy shop can print that out on 11" x 17" product, or a signage shop, if you want the face larger.
I like the 'bug'.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Dan, no, the knot in the wood at thursday.
> 
> If there were knots on other pieces of wood randomly spread like on a normal pine board, it would be fine, but as there are 6 absolutely perfect pieces, my eye was instantly pulled to that piece of wood, even before i looked at the hand. To me, that knot swamps the otherwise beautiful workmanship.
> Over the years I have discovered I look at objects in an inward spiral direction. Start at the top, go round clockwise and end up in the middle. If nothing jumps out and distracts me, then I look at the whole picture.
> I told you I was weird, didnt I?


Knot?? I thought that was a coffee stain.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

If it was to sit on a desk or table you could add a day between Wednesday and Thursday. Then it would sit flat. Just a thought.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Here is the first attempt at the 7-day clock, this is the mock-up for the real thing ,this one is made of a cedar stud.
> 
> what do you think? is the face OK? color OK? is there too much white around the face? Does the black hand look too clunky? Should it be a different color hand?
> 
> Herb


Herb I really like it but how are you going to top your mock up? I also like the white.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

harrysin said:


> Mock-up be damned, that's the real deal, I wouldn't change a thing.


+1 what Harry said. Great job.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Too Hot*



thomas1389 said:


> If it was to sit on a desk or table you could add a day between Wednesday and Thursday. Then it would sit flat. Just a thought.


-Thomas


Probably wouldn't work for Tom though... >


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The overall tone of the clock is light, and I like that look a lot. I also agree that the pointer is too bold and being fat near the end, it conceals the day, which could stand to be slightly larger (to my eye at least). 

I'm curious about how you joined the seven miters? Glue on the end will make it a little fragile, won't it?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> The overall tone of the clock is light, and I like that look a lot. I also agree that the pointer is too bold and being fat near the end, it conceals the day, which could stand to be slightly larger (to my eye at least).
> 
> I'm curious about how you joined the seven miters? Glue on the end will make it a little fragile, won't it?


Just butted and glued, there is 2.25 sq.inches of glue area on each joint X 7 joints= 15 3/4 sq. inches total which is a lot for a project this size. Cedar is very porous and sucks up the glue like a sponge. There is no stress on the outside ring and the nature of the polygon and the physics of Arches support the joints equally. 
the acrylic face is cemented all the way around which in effect creates a shear panel that ties all the outer segments together eliminating any chance of sidewise torque and essentially making the whole face a complete unit.

Just saying,
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> If it was to sit on a desk or table you could add a day between Wednesday and Thursday. Then it would sit flat. Just a thought.


Maybe a Holiday every week, that is a great idea.
Herb:grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gobsmacked I am...I just noticed _*this*_ in that Dali painting I posted...
Dali and Herb; great minds think alike!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@DaninVan Did you look at the other watch face? It's covered in ants! If you ever get to StPete in Florida, there's a Dali museum there where these paintings can be seen first hand.

As to the clock, I got one of those jigs for setting multiple sides and am trying to figure out a project, maybe a 6 sided painting by my wife. I like this retirement clock though. A days of the week movement has to be available, I am seldom certain what day it is.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Tom,

When you retire there's either 7 Saturdays or 6 Saturdays and 1 Sunday in a week. Depends how busy you are and if you need a day of rest!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> @DaninVan Did you look at the other watch face? It's covered in ants! If you ever get to StPete in Florida, there's a Dali museum there where these paintings can be seen first hand.
> 
> As to the clock, I got one of those jigs for setting multiple sides and am trying to figure out a project, maybe a 6 sided painting by my wife. I like this retirement clock though. A days of the week movement has to be available, I am seldom certain what day it is.


Tom, here are where I got the movements:
duckduckgo.com/?q=Day+of+the+week+clock&t=hq&atb=v73-2_q&iax=1&ia=images

and here are some ideas the faces:
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Day+of+the+week+clock&t=hq&atb=v73-2_q&iax=1&ia=images

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> @DaninVan Did you look at the other watch face? It's covered in ants! If you ever get to StPete in Florida, there's a Dali museum there where these paintings can be seen first hand.
> 
> As to the clock, I got one of those jigs for setting multiple sides and am trying to figure out a project, maybe a 6 sided painting by my wife. I like this retirement clock though. A days of the week movement has to be available, I am seldom certain what day it is.


Tom, here are where I got the movements:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...ement.TRS0&_nkw=7-day+clock+movement&_sacat=0

and here are some ideas the faces:
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Day+of+the+week+clock&t=hq&atb=v73-2_q&iax=1&ia=images

Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I got my 7-day clock movements from ClockParts.com. I have made three clocks with these movements movements and they work very well.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...now we're talkin'
https://www.clockparts.com/tide-movement/
Ok,ok, you stubble jumpers have no idea.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

kp91 said:


> I think the design is great, I might personally use a little skinnier pointer.
> 
> *Love the seven sided design*


Me too!!!


----------

